# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  ماذا يعني لك الحسين؟؟ دعوه للحوار

## الحوراء الزينبيه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 


( كُــل هذا.. الحسين لا يعني لك شيئاً حتى لا تستطيع التعبير عنه ولو بكلمــة ) 
فالحسين ثورة العشق ضد الظالمين ..

الحسيــن عبرتي في كل وقـت ..  
الحسين لن اتكلم عنه, بل سنتكلم جميعاً عنه ....
إذا وصلت هذه الصفحة...
فلا تتجاوزها دون أن تعترف...
أدخلها مراراً وتكراراً
لكأنك تعلن التوبة بين يدي أبي عبدالله...
وهو أقل ما تفعله في هذا الشهر....
فقف عند أسم الحسين...؟؟
ردد اسمه في قلبك...
مثنى...
وثلاث...ورباع..!! 
ودون أن تفكر طويلاً ...
أخبر نفسك...
وأخبر العالم ...
وأخبر الدنيا .... 
ماذا يعني لك أسم الحسين؟؟ 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الحسين ..الحسين..الحسين
سلام الله على الحسين   

الحسين مصباح الهدى .............نعم الحسين هو ذاك المعلم 
فهو الأخ :
انكسر ظهري ولا اقدر اقووم
سلام الله عليه وعلى اخيه ابالفضل العباس
وهو الاب:
من قطع اوصالك بسيفه يا علي يابني 
وهو العم  ووووو
مدرسة انت سيدي يا ابا عبد الله 
ريحانة رسول الله 
اي المواقف اذكر 
احببت موقفك مع اليتيم 
مع حميدة يتيمة مسلم 
وكيف اخبرتها بيتمها ........سلام الله عليها 
مسحت بأكفك الطاهرة علي رأسها لتعلمنا اثر مسح رأس اليتيم
والذي اثبتت اباحث اليوم فوائده الجمه
حبيبي حسين كم تمنيت ان تمسح كفيك الطاهرة رأسي فأنا يتيمة من صغري 

اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت في ما خطته يداي في حق سيدي 
لي عوده هنا ان كتب الله لي ذلك*

----------


## رجاء المشتاق

وهل الوجود الا الحسين.

فالحسين الحياه,, ولاحياه بدون الحسين
فحسين الالم..وحسين العبره
وحسين السعاده..وحسين الشعور باكمله..
فهو الحنين ..والاشتياق..
وهو الحب الازلي..
والعشق السرمدي..
وكفانا بأن الحسين هو الحسين..

----------


## Princess

بعيدا عن تسطير كلام العشق ... فالعشق بالقلب مكنون
وان صرحنا به نبقى في حقه مقصرون


الحسين رمز التضحيه..
الحسين.. من ضحى بنفسه وعياله لأجل الأنسانيه...

ببساطه و كأقل مثل يضرب في زماننا...
شبابنا.. ومدى تعلقهم به عليه السلام وفهمهم لمعناه...
صورة مبسطه.. اجسدها تدل على قلة اداركهم... 
اضرابهم عن سماع الأغاني اثناء العشره وان طالت لمحرم كاملا وان تمادت معهم وبلغت اقصاها لنهاية شهر صفر..
ومن بعد خلع السواد 
يعود الحال كما كان,.  وكأنك يابو زيد ماغزيت  كما يقال..
ناهيكم عن افعال اخرى
فهل هم بفعلهم هذا... فهموا معنى الحسين..؟؟؟
هل وفو للحسين شيئا من الحق او حتى الحب ولو بالنزر اليسير؟؟

اترك الأجابه لهم.. !!

فالحسين ليس باللطم والهتافات .. وليس بالتباكي و توزيع البركات..
الحسين قول وفعل..
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الدنيا اعدت لبلاء النبلاء 

تحكي العبارة  عن معناها*

----------


## LUCKY

*بسم الله الرحمن للعالمين الرحيم بالمؤمنين*

*اللهم صلي على محمد و ال محمد الطبيين الطاهرين* 

*ماذا يعني لك الحسين ؟؟*

*الحيسن ثورة في وجه الطغاة و كلمه حق في وجه الطاغوت* 

*الحسين ثورة القيم و انتصار الحق على الظلم* 

*الحسين بنسبه لي النور المنير و سط العالم المظلم* 

*الحسين بنسبه لي الطاقه التي استمد منها زادي لبقيه العام ليكون وقودي لطاعه الله و امتثال امره على قدر المستطاع* 

*االحسين بنسبه لي السعادة و الحزن و الحياة و الموت* 


*و الله ان هذة الايام بالنسبه لي ايام تولد فيها روحي من جديد فتكتسي نور من الله و كل ذالك بفضل دم الشهيد الغريب* 
*فروحي لك الفداء ياأباعبدالله* 

*نعم و الله الحسين كل ذالك و اكثر و اسأل الله بحق الحسين ان يغفر ذنوبنا و يكفر عنا سيئتنا و يفرج عنا بظهور امامنا الحجة المنتظر فقد ضاقت صدورنا و زدنا كرباً فوق كربناً*
*فيالثارات الحسين* 

*عندما افكر كيف ستكون حيانتا من دون تضحيه الحسين اشعر بالغربه و الوحشة* 
*و الحمد لله الذي جعل نوره في قلوبنا مضيئاً الى اخر لحظة من حيانتا* 




*فعندما يذكر اسم الحسين امامي تخجل دموعي و من البقاء في مكانها و قد سبقتها دموع سيدتي و مولاتي زينب* 

*فلننادي بصوت حزين* 

*ياحسين ياحسين يا حسين*

----------


## الطوسي

صلوات الله وسلامه على الحسين معدن الرساله ومختلف الملائكه الحسين الطيب ابن الطيبين  وابو الطيبين واخو الطيبين الا لعنة الله على الظالمين الخبثاء ابناء الخبثاء

----------


## قطرة عطاء

الحسين اعجز من ان نتكلم نحن عنه فقد تكلم عنه انبياء ورسل وملائكة فالحسين من رسول الله ورسول الله منه فالحسين سيد شباب اهل الجنة وخامس اصحاب الكساء ونكفي ان نقول الحسين هو الحسين 
ياليتنا كنا معكم فنفوز والله فوزا عظيما

----------


## الحوراء الزينبيه

*اللهـ صلي على محمد وآل محمد ــم

حسين ياحسين ياحسين 
**الحسين هو الأيمان /الحق/ التضحيه/ الايثار/العبره/الصرخه/ العنفوان/
النصر/الثبات الوقوف في وجه الباطل والحسين يعنى أكثر بكثير من هذا ولكني أترك المجال للموالين بالتعبير عن مشاعرهم بماذا يعني لك الحسين؟؟؟
**السلام عليك ياغريب كربلاء*

----------


## وعود

الحسين صوت الحق 
الحسين عبرة المؤمن 
السلام عليك سيدي و مولاي ما بقييت و بقي الليل و النهار

----------


## التائهه

الأمام الحسين هو الشمس التي 
 لايمكن أن تحجب 
 الأمام الحسين هو دعوة المظلوم 
على الظالم 
 الأمام الحسين صوت الحق التي 
  بهي أنتصر الدم على السيف 

            التااااااااااااااائهة

----------


## رنيم الحب

الحسيـــــــــــــــن .. 
بأختصار شديد .. 
هو العالم بأســــــــــــــره 
فمهما حكيت عن عشق الحسين 
فسأظل مقصرة في حقه 
لذا عبارات الكون كلها لاتكفيني لوصف أعظم شخصية بالوجود 
ونحن لازلنا ننهـــل من الحسين أعذب الصفات 
وسنبقى متعطشين لنبعه الفيااض 

غاليتي .. 
**الحوراء الزينبية** 
كل الشكر لطلارحك الموفق 
ولاحرمنا الله منك .. 
تحيااتي القلبية.. 
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## أصداااء

باختصار شديد ..!

كل ما لدينا من الحسين ..!

لولا الحسين عليه السلام لما كنا شيئاً يذكر ..

ولولاه لعشنا ـ كما يعيش غيرنا ـ في ظلام دامس لا يبدده نور الشمس الساطعة في رابعة ـ أو رائعة ـ النهار ...

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## عبوو1وودي

السلام على الحسن وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين وعلى مسلم والعباس والحوراء زينب ام المصائب

الحسبن تعجز الكلمات ان تعبر عن قيمته او فضله الذي هوا ستمرار لمسيرة جده رسول الله وابوه الكرار  هو الذي قتل وذبح وجوع وعطش وهو سيد شباب اهل الجنة مع اهله وعائلته واصحابه بالغدر والخديعه والنفاق لطلب الثار من فئة هالكه ومقبوره هو مصباح الهدى وسفينة النجاة التى اوصل بها شيعته الى بر الامان ونحمد الله ونسجده  اننا على ولايتهم البراءة من اعدائهم الى يوم الدين لم ولن تجد مثله الحسين قتل وفعل مافعل به وباهله  في التاريخ ويقى ذكر واخبار وموالين المقتول الغريب المظلوم الى يوم يبعثون وانظر الى الحثاله الفئة الضاله اين هم واين قبورهم شتان مابين  الثريا (الحسبن ) وبنو امية الثرى في زبالة التاريخ .

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

لو بتكلم عن الحسين مابخلص
الحين اقول بس
ان الاسلام محمدي الوجود حسيني البقاء
العبارة تكفي عن كل التعابير ولي عودة حتى حين
استودعكم الله

----------


## لمعة

بسم اللــــــــــــــه الرحمــــــــــــــــــن الرحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــيم   

     والصلاة والســـــــــــــــلام على سيد الانبياء والمـــــــــــــــــــرسلين  محمـــــــــــــــــــد وآله الطيبـــــــــــــــــــــــــن الطااااااااااهرين 


         الحســــــــــــــــــــــــــــين وماأدراك مالحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــسين ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!


فعـــــــــــــــــــــلاً لاتوجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد كلمــــــــــــــــــــــــــه أستطيع التعبير فيها عن الاماااااااااااااااااااام الحسين عليه السلام 


 ليس لانه لايعني لي شي ,,,,,,,,,,,,بل لان لاتوجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد كلمه توفي بتعريف هدا الاماااااااااااااااااااام   
ـــ

   أيه لاتوجد ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,الحســــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــين وما أدرااااااااااااااك مالحسيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!



الحسين مصباااااااااااح الهدى ,,,,,,,,,,الحسين هوالحق الحــــــــــــــــــقيق 



الحسين هو سفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــينة النجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاة 


من ركبهـــــــــــــا كااااااااااااان من اللدين لاخــــــــــــــــــــــــــوف عليهـــــــــــــــــــــم 



ولاهم يحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزنون 



وعااااااااااااااااااااااااشت الايااااااااااااااااادي اللي كتبت الموضوع  


اللهم صلي على محمد وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم

----------

